# Sticky  Moto Drivers, SBF Files, 1-Click Root 2.3, P3's Pre-Root 2.3, RSDLite, Clockworkmod



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

You'll Need These Files:

*Unzip Files Using 7Zip.*
*Motorola Drivers

Froyo Stock 2.2.2 SBF

Gingerbread 2.3.3 SBF

RSD Lite 5.4.4

P3Droid's Pre-Rooted Gingerbread

System Recovery (Bootstrap)*

*Using Recovery:*
1. Install The *Apk*
2. Open App And Hit '*Install Recovery*'
3. Hit '*Recovery Mode*'
4. Inside *Clockworkmod* You Can Then Perform These Actions:

*Main Screen.*









*Before Flashing Anything It's A Good Idea To Perform A Full Nandroid Backup. This Is Also Where You Can Restore A Previous Backup.*









*When Installing/Flashing Roms, Themes, Or General 'Hacks' Use The Install From SD Card.*









*Advanced Menu Is Where You Can Wipe The Dalvik Cache, Wipe The Battery Stats If You're Getting Inaccurate Readings, Report Error Creates A Txt File If Your Flash Was Aborted, And Fix Permissions If You Get Force Closes.*









If You're Going To Upgrade Using *P3's Pre-Root* You *MUST* Be *Bone Out Of The Box Stock 2.2.2* With *Only Root* And *System Recovery*.

*Rooting Gingerbread SBF Or OTA - Now Supports Unrooting*
1. Make sure you have Motorola drivers installed - *LINK to x64 drivers(64-bit) LINK to x86 drivers(32-bit)*
2. Download and unzip 'MotorolaOneClickRoot_psouza4' - *LINK MotorolaOneClickRoot_psouza4*
3. On your phone: Settings > Applications > Development > USB debugging(check box)
4. Plug phone into computer and select "Charge Only" mode
5. Navigate to 'MotorolaOneClickRoot_psouza4' folder and run 'MotorolaOneClickRoot.exe'
6. Now just follow the instructions in the command window and unlock the phone after each reboot.

For Windows XP users having trouble try this -> v7 .bat One Click. 
The instructions are the same as the EXE version.

Thanks to the hard work of the following:
*djrbliss* - finding the exploit
*framework43* - writing the OG one click
*psouza4 *- rewriting the whole damn thing 100 times and being the man behind the curtain(he's watching you)








*krazykrivda* - gathering developers and making this happen
*
Instructions For Using RSD Lite:*

1. Start *RSD Lite* And Plug Your *USB Cable* Into The Back Of The *Computer Only*.

2. Press And *Hold The Power Button* And *Hold The Volume Up Rocker* Until You See *"Starting RSD Protocol Support"*.

3. Now Plug Your *USB Cable* Into The *Phone*. You Will Then See *Inside Of RSD Lite* That Your *Device Is Now Connected*.

4. Click On The *"..."* Find The *SBF File* You Unzipped And *Open It*.

5. Click *Start*. After The *Device Reboots And RSD Says 100%* You May Then Close RSD Lite, It's Possible It May Give You An *Error* Saying That It Is Not Done Yet. You Can *Ignore* That And *Click Okay* To Proceed.

*After An SBF It Will Have A TRIANGLE In The Notifications, You Must Dial *228 Follow The Instructions.*

*When Deciding To Start Flashing ROMs You CANNOT Cross Flash.
Okay: 2.2 > 2.2 Or 2.3 > 2.3

NOT Okay: 2.2 > 2.3 Or 2.3 > 2.2

Only Exceptions Are SBF, P3's Pre-Root, And OTA.*

*
Now That It's All Ready To Go, You're Probably Gonna Wanna Check Out The ROM Roundup Or Themes.

Thanks To Alucard103 For The ROM Roundup.

**NOTE: Give Credit To The Developer(s) That Made This Possible.
**
If You Wish You May Donate.

WARNING:*
*I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE IF YOU USE THIS METHOD ON YOUR DROIDX2 AND IT DOES NOT WORK OR "BRICKS" YOUR DROIDX2*.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Great info!


----------



## mattfox27 (Sep 3, 2011)

Is there a newer version of system recovery? I'm using the one from around may or june...2011


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Nope We All Have The Same Version By Tenfar. I Think Koush Has Something Up His Sleeve So We May Get An Update In The Near Future.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

1-Click Root Supports Unrooting.


----------



## evergreen (Jul 6, 2011)

I just tried to SBF my phone with RSD lite and now all it does is go to the droid eye before it reboots and does the same thing over again. can anyone help me with this?


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Sweet Same Thing Happens To Me. Easy Fix, Factory Reset Is Needed.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

New RSDLite Version 5.4.4.


----------



## funkencool (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome guide mikey. I'm sure it'll help a lot of people out, especially since it's stickied (nice one blend).


----------



## mhwa (Aug 30, 2011)

Having everything in one place is handy. Bookmarked, and thanks for your time and efforts!


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks Guys For Those Posts Means Alot. Special Thanks To You Funken For Your Sweet A** Themes, My Favorite Colors Are Red And Black. You're Dark Theme Is Awesome. Keep Up The Dev/Themeing.


----------



## Agsded (Jul 17, 2011)

did the root. everything worked fine. installed the system recovery apk, pressed install bootstrap, then reboot recovery....it powers off and that's it...

powering it back on just results in it powering back on.....booting into recovery from power off gets to stock recovery...

am i doing something wrong?


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Yup Didn't See You Plug The Wall Charger Before Rebooting.


----------



## Agsded (Jul 17, 2011)

D'oh! Thanks man! Heh heh....


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Trust You Wouldn't Believe How Many People Forget That Step Including Myself Always In A Rush. Mistakes Happen. Happy Flashing.


----------



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

will these root methods work on the 2.3.4 sbf

edit
found out it will nothing like just jumping in


----------



## cleancasey (Jul 1, 2011)

thanks alot...just unbricked my girlfriends dx2....it'll be a good night tonight...


----------



## Dixiethunder24 (Apr 25, 2012)

Need some help here. Not sure if I did something wrong or am just missing a step or what. I rooted my DX2 last night following the steps from a Droid-life website which is the same steps above under the Rooting Gingerbread section. I see the superuser app, open it and it doesnt have anything in it. The Droid-life website shows a Root Explorer app in it, but I dont have that. So I followed the link from there that brought me to this forum site and havent been able to figure out anything yet. I downloaded the system recovery software and followed those steps 1-3 but I'm not sure its donig what it should. After I hit recovery mode it reboots the phone and thats it. I'm not sure how or what to do to get into Clockworkmod to be able to do any of the things listed above. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks, for helping a slow newbie like me.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

well hopefully you got this figured out.
superuser is your admin firewall, it allows you to manage, which apps have root access
there is nothing in superuser, till an app requests root access, Root Explorer is a separate app 
you need to install*System Recovery (Bootstrap)* to get to clockworkmod
read first post and connect to charger or it won't work


----------

